

Dozen Books For You - unclegene
http://dozen.softover.com

======
unclegene
This is _not_ a site ad (I was trying to post a question):

Would book recommendations (even good ones) without any
social/freebie/purchase fluff work, or it is just waste of CPU resources (not
counting mental ticks required to make this really work)? Is anybody
interested in smart book recommendations?

------
unclegene
No replies. Perhaps I am naive, but I'd love to hear advice from anybody who
is interested enough to try - what does not work?

